

The Best Advice Ever to a Teenage Daughter Who Needs to Make Money - bootload
https://medium.com/life-learning/the-best-advice-ever-to-a-teenage-daughter-who-needs-to-make-money-e7063b2b1edb

======
Nadya
Good way to peddle his book. At least he practices what he preaches - and I'm
sure he'll convince a good number to buy the hardback.

However, call me a skeptic. I hear about such miracle books on a monthly, if
not weekly, basis. Many of them peddling vague ideas - almost like a horoscope
- hoping someone who read it will use it as motivation, do something great,
then give some form of credit to the book/author for their success. Regardless
if the book truly helped them or not.

I think of them as placebo and homeopathy treatments that "happened to work"
for a select few of people, when in reality they don't.

I enjoyed the story about his daughter though. I hope it was at least
partially true.

